# ..erm..I thought this was about Tegus....



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

uhh so yea..... <.< someone just messaged me with a bunch of God, Jesus, Religeous stuff...I thought this site was for tegus and tegu lovers and herps ect?  it wasnt very nice it was rather offensive  anyone wanna talk about Tegus?


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 21, 2011)

really? I havent got anything like that.. Anyone else get this stuff? I always want to talk about tegus!!!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ i think my name may offend or scare or concern some people is what caused it  you can buddie me if you like? I love Tegus


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol awesome ^ metal head for ever 
Never received anything like that .. 
could it have been spam or was it personal?


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

jmulley6 said:


> Lol awesome ^ metal head for ever
> Never received anything like that ..
> could it have been spam or was it personal?



well who ever they were said they were quote A MINISTER and thank you very much i am a true metal head and artist song writer singer ect XD but i loves reptiles too one of my metal bands i made is a animal conservation effort thrash/melodic/symphonic/deathmetal type band  and a bit of industrial in it too XD im in 3 all still working hard on. buddy me if wants : 3 but he came off personal - _ - they chatted with me and finally stoped. he said it was do to my name.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 21, 2011)

ew how annoying! I bet its because a lot of those super religious people are deathly afraid of the number 666.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

That behaviour is unexceptable, we all have our own preferences and should not pose our viewa on others, you can pm me or the other moderators if thisshould happen again


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> ew how annoying! I bet its because a lot of those super religious people are deathly afraid of the number 666.



most likely. D:


reptastic said:


> That behaviour is unexceptable, we all have our own preferences and should not pose our viewa on others, you can pm me or the other moderators if thisshould happen again



Yes I will thank you.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny usually those people won't aproach me for some reason because I am covered with tattoos I make some people uncomfortable.

Maybe they took your sig about saving your soul as a challenge


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 22, 2011)

I imagine it was just a random spammer. Like sometimes how we get someone on here trying to sell shoes or Viagra. lol

I would ignore it UNLESS it was a member of the forum who posts frequently. Then that person should be reported.


----------



## frost (Jun 22, 2011)

i agree with them,nothing to worry about prolly. i dont think anyone on here is going to judge you like that.i mean i got a mouth on me and none has really gave much of a fus about me lol.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

im a christian and hang out with a lot of thrashers and most of them say their satanic or say stuff like 666 or their nazis but regardless their still my friends and 666 is just a number christians aren't scared of it ( at least the christians in my church aren't ) and tattoos don't scare me my dad has a tattoo and a lot of his friends and i know others and im not scared of them so don't be stereotypical because thats discrimination.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 22, 2011)

yea my parents are those kind of people, they let there opinions of whats wrong and right stop them from opening their mind. they would rather shun me and call me a godless heathen for having piercing, tattoos and listening to metal then accept me for who I am. 
there are too many people that do that and fine if they want to think those things then fine, but dont preach to me and try to get me to change to what they think is right.


----------



## montana (Jun 22, 2011)

I like Godless heathens !!

Some of the best times I`ve ever had were with Godless heathens ...


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

Please let me know the details behind the message you received.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Josh said:


> Please let me know the details behind the message you received.



sorry just got in from work, i did my best to detort their religeous stuff and they finally agreed to not go into it they were stil eh about it. it said they had no sex/gender i think it said they were new/ but i deleted the messages :/ it just basically, hey there I just thought id tell you jesus loves you and christ died for your sins god bless, i repsonded to it saying uh i believe in things im not a satanist or lucifirian, and they repsonded But do you believe he died for your sins and loves you? .... with dots all creepy, and i finaly told them what i thought/personal aspect on the whole belief thing and so hed stop and told them he/she waso ffending me, and then he or she said something something i dont remember baout how its my choice to choose jesus not theirs i have to do it in my own right or something and that they were a minister and saw my name so they messaged me. then they went into tegu detail but i quit responding bc t he jesus/religous and really itsj ust religeon in general, and how they came off atm e baout it and persisted, that offended me idk if i took it wrong or what but it kinda really hurt/offended me : / i wrote their name down if youd like it?


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

Please send me the name via private message


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha, I remember when I was younger, the Jehoviah's (sp) witnesses came around to our house, before there was email and im'ing, when they actually had to come to your door. Well she was out in the backyard working,and saw them coming to the door and let our boxer out of the back gate haha. She pinned one against a tree and wouldn't bark, wouldn't move, just stared her down while the other ran down the street yelling Freida run. I miss those days.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Funny usually those people won't aproach me for some reason because I am covered with tattoos I make some people uncomfortable.
> 
> Maybe they took your sig about saving your soul as a challenge



i bet they did, and hey those people are just upset bc tats are sexy and theyre not 


jmulley6 said:


> yea my parents are those kind of people, they let there opinions of whats wrong and right stop them from opening their mind. they would rather shun me and call me a godless heathen for having piercing, tattoos and listening to metal then accept me for who I am.
> there are too many people that do that and fine if they want to think those things then fine, but dont preach to me and try to get me to change to what they think is right.



youre amazing ftw


montana said:


> I like Godless heathens !!
> 
> Some of the best times I`ve ever had were with Godless heathens ...


 bahahaha


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

im christian and i have never attempted to bother someone unless they were interested. it offends me to a point when you act like all christians are the same.

i think its ignorant someone should close this thread down


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> im christian and i have never attempted to bother someone unless they were interested. it offends me to a point when you act like all christians are the same.



I didnt act like they were all the same or even bring it up?  if i did i apologize and didnt mean to come off in such a manner? im answering lots of post responses, and btw i think you posted on here too i was fixing to read it but i was gonna say thank you for being who you are an treating me nice in one of your previous posts.


frost said:


> i agree with them,nothing to worry about prolly. i dont think anyone on here is going to judge you like that.i mean i got a mouth on me and none has really gave much of a fus about me lol.



haha we all have mouths on us in one way or anther 


Little Wise Owl said:


> I imagine it was just a random spammer. Like sometimes how we get someone on here trying to sell shoes or Viagra. lol
> 
> I would ignore it UNLESS it was a member of the forum who posts frequently. Then that person should be reported.


 ya probably or someone trying to just pull a prank i hope.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

meh people were just saying all christians are the same and stuff like that and whoever got religious on you was probably a mormon or jehovahs witness


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> meh people were just saying all christians are the same and stuff like that and whoever got religious on you was probably a mormon or jehovahs witness



meh? meh meh meh meh  meh meh meh!!!!! XD ya they probably were  or a prankster or someone who didnt like me for one reason or anther. or jus ta over achiever do gooder. either way im okay now after today  go read my testamonial thread and youll know why


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

already read it you obviously care about your animal


----------

